# php-mail absender z.b "web26@system"@domain.de mails kommen zurück



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,

wenn eine Mail via PHP-Mail versendet wird, dann ist der Absender z.b "web26@system"@domain.de ist das so gewollt mit dem dopple @ und dem "

leider führt das zu Problemen so das Mails teilweise zurück kommen mit:
 [/FONT]    host mx.domain.de[192.168.178.1] said:
      501 Address syntax error: <[FONT=&quot]"web26@system"@domain.de[/FONT]> (in reply to MAIL FROM
      command) da hier wohl die " als Fehler angesehen werden.


sollte der Absender hier nicht dann besser einfach nur web26@domain.de sein ?


im Postfix ist der mailserver bzw. der Server name allgemein z.b als system.domain.de eingetragen oder srvxy.domain.de


liegt der Fehler hier nun an einer Einstellung ? oder hat das andere Gründe bzw. hat man die Möglichkeit das irgendwie zu ändern ?


Gruß Danny


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2010)

Der Absender einer per PHP versendeten Email wird durch das PHP Script selbst gesetzt. Wenn der Absender nicht richtig ist, dann scahu mal in dein PHP script ob es auch den "From" Header korrekt setzt.


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

das Script habe ich selber geschrieben, bevor ich ISPConfig genutzt habe hat das auch ohne Probleme geklappt und kam bei jedem an bzw. die Mailserver haben keine Fehler gesendet nun ist hier aber eben der Fehler
das der Absender mit den " und dem dopple @ ist, das war vorher wie gesagt nicht der fall da war der Absender dann immer z.b www-data. (unter mod_php)


```
$mailer = 'XYZ - E-Mail Service';
$absender = 'E-Mail Name <info@domain.de>';

$headers .= 'From:' . $absender . "\n"; 
$headers .= 'X-Mailer:' . $mailer . "\n";
$headers .= "Content-type: text/html\n"; 
$inhalt = "
```
die Mails kommen auch von dem oben angegebenen Absender an, also steht dann da: von Mail info@domain.de .

Im Mail kopf steht aber:


```
Return-Path: <"web26@system"@domain.de>
Delivered-To: name@domain
```
kann es evtl. daran liegen das der angegebene Absender existieren muss ? auch wenn es via php-mail versandt wird.


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2010)

Welche Art der PHP Einbindung hast Du denn in ISPConfig ausgewählt?


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Ich verwende SuPHP im alten System war mod_php im Einsatz deswegen war der Absender dann auch noch www-data


----------



## DannYFreSh (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nun auch mal Mod-PHP usw. durch probiert bringt aber alles den selben Effekt leider.


----------



## Burge (25. Mai 2010)

blöde frage aber am mail befehl hinten -f<absenderadresse.tld> dran? ist aus den paar zeilen code nicht ersichtlich.



> _additional_parameters_  (optional)                      Der _additional_parameters_-Parameter         kann benutzt werden, um zusätzliche Parameter an das Programm zu        senden, das für den E-Mail-Versand konfiguriert ist (wenn die        _sendmail_path_-Einstellung verwendet wird).        Zum Beispiel kann hiermit die "envelope sender address"        (Absenderadresse) gesetzt werden, wenn sendmail mit der        _-f_-Option benutzt wird.
> Der Benutzer, unter dem der Webserver läuft, sollte als bekannter        Benutzer in der sendmail-Konfiguration eingetragen werden, um zu        verhindern, dass ein 'X-Warning'-Header zu den E-Mails hingefügt        wird, wenn mit dieser Methode (_-f_) der Absender        gesetzt wird. Sendmail-Benutzer finden diese Datei hier:        /etc/mail/trusted-users.


----------



## DannYFreSh (25. Mai 2010)

Die Nachrichten kommen unter dem gesetzten Absender an das ist nicht das Problem, gebe ich als Absender abc@domain.tld ein kommt die Nachricht auch so an.


----------

